# after upgrade can't log in



## roelof (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello, 

After a `# portupgrade -a` where 205 packages were updated I can't log in anymore.
I see gdm appear but no text-area where I can enter the user and the password.

Im using FreeBSD 8.2 amd64.

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2011)

When you have a lot of ports to upgrade, using -a with portupgrade or portmaster often fails.  Sometimes it's because of missed procedures that are listed in /usr/ports/UPDATING.

When GDM doesn't let you log in, the standard question is "Is /proc mounted?"  Here, it could be anything.  Look in /var/log/messages for a start.  See Upgrading FreeBSD Ports for procedures.


----------



## roelof (Jul 2, 2011)

Oke, 

Thanks.
But how can I log in without using gdm so I can check things ?

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 2, 2011)

To switch to text console from X, press ctrl-alt-f2 (or -f3, or -f4...).  To switch back to X, press alt-f9.


----------



## roelof (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello, 

Very weird. Today I logged in and had no problems. The only thing I saw was this message on startup:

```
#dbus_enable is not properly set
```

What is also weird because on /etc/rc.conf:

```
gdm_enabled = "YES"
gnome_enable = "YES"
fusefs_enable = "YES"
```

Roelof


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 3, 2011)

There have been posts recently about 
	
	



```
gdm_enable="YES"
```
 no longer being equivalent to enabling dbus and hal separately.  I don't use Gnome, so didn't pay much attention.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 4, 2011)

FWIW: it's 
	
	



```
gdm_enable="YES"
```
not

```
gdm_enabled = "YES"
```
Write it correctly.

If that doesn't work, you can always use 
	
	



```
hal_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
 as well.


----------

